# Off-Topic >  DIY Photolithography

## jdurand

Anyone here happen to be doing small feature photolithography? A client needs some prototypes done.

Overall size around an inch.

Substrate probably glass, anything non-conductive, non-magnetic.

Coating silver

Feature size 1 or 2 microns, depending on if you can do layers.

----------

